# imagemagick et osx



## cjuanb (24 Mai 2005)

bonjour, je dois installer imagemagick mais je sais pas du tout comment faire 
Je ne connais rien aux Mac.
merci


----------



## daffyb (24 Mai 2005)

Apparemment, les versions compilée pour MacOS X ne sont plus disponibles pour le moment. Tu as tout de même des solutions.
1/ tu compiles les sources toi même (moi, je ne sais pas faire, mais je te mets sur la voie, il faut faire un make et un ./install )
2/ tu installes via fink (une recherche sur ce forum au sujet de fink...)
3/....


----------



## daffyb (24 Mai 2005)

1/ Télécharge ImageMagik
2/ Décompresse le fichier
3/ RTFM 
4/ Installe les DevelopperTools sur ton Mac (si ce n'est déjà fait)
5/ RTFM
6/ tu ouvres le terminal
7/ tu vas dans le dossier que tu viens de décompresser en utiliser la commande cd
8/ RTFM
9/ tu tapes ./configure avec des options si tu le souhaites
10/ tu tapes sudo ./make install

Et voilà


----------



## daffyb (25 Mai 2005)

bon, j'ai compilé les sources... ça marche sous Tiger.
Si tu lis le fichier Install-unix.txt tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème particulié
Mais au fait, pourquoi veux tu installer ImageMagik ?


----------

